# Our newest sheep



## alsea1 (Jul 1, 2013)

She was born June 21st
They are both doing well now.


----------



## newgirl97 (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness! Too cute!

What breed is that?


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 7, 2013)

She is an American Black Belly
Hair sheep


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Ruus (Jul 7, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jul 19, 2013)

I love the ewe's haircut!


----------

